# Sadly, This Happened 2 Miles From My House



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

in addition, my very good friend knew the woman that committed the crime when she was in High School . My friend works at the High School the woman attended and told me today that it so hard to believe she could or would do this crime. I think that the women who commit these crimes are so desperate for a baby they will stop at nothing. It's so frightening and so very sad.
http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/07/01/pregna...iref=newssearch


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If Andy doesn't go for the Death Penalty I don't think I could vote for him again. I don't understand people like her, and honestly I don't want to either. With cases like this one and a few others in recent months I want to see some serious head cracking going on to deal with people that are this screwed up in their heads. I was sad to see this story on the front page of Drudge this morning... that is not a good thing for our community.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sad!...Sick!...









My first thought when I started reading the article was
that the girl intended on selling the baby???

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Sad!...Sick!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, she had told people she was pregnant and needed to produce a baby......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> If Andy doesn't go for the Death Penalty I don't think I could vote for him again. I don't understand people like her, and honestly I don't want to either. With cases like this one and a few others in recent months I want to see some serious head cracking going on to deal with people that are this screwed up in their heads. I was sad to see this story on the front page of Drudge this morning... that is not a good thing for our community.


it's a sad and horrid thing for any community and my heart really goes out to the families. The baby is on life support...he is really paying the ultimate price. That there ARE people who are detached from reality is a fact, that they often blend into society as " normal" is downright frightening.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! That close to your house. That lady needs help.....I mean real help. I hope she finds it. But even then, justice must be found.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How very sad for all involved.

The pregnant woman died, her baby may not make it, the husband and any other children are left behind. Sadly to say the messed up woman and her family are also involved, and she and her family will have to live with the consequences too.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

I too am just sickened by it. It looked like something I should be watching on Law and Order, not happening within miles of my home. I just can't understand some people. Very sad for all involved.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

This all sounds so familiar. We had a similar case in Kansas/Missouri a couple of years ago. In that case, though, the baby came through remarkably well. However sick, a person that could do this is a clear and present danger to society and should be locked up - or better.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/artic...-2004Dec17.html

And she draws the death penalty.

http://www.4law.co.il/baby1.htm

Sluggo


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a friend who's brother who is a Sheriff in those parts and he was one of the first on the scene... he said in all of his years he had never seen anything so brutal. I can't even fathom what kind of person would do such a thing


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Man, some people are sick, sick, sick.

Bob


----------

